# Cricket is at the groomer...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

and I asked her to try to get the mats out without cutting her down too much. Well, she called me earlier and said that some were just too bad. *sigh* I'm afraid to pick her up...I can't even imagine what she'll look like.

I'll post pics later tonight if I stop crying long enough to look thru the camera lens.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver had to be shaved down after his surgery and 2 weeks of an ecollar. He was a matted mess! He looked very funny, but it did grow back pretty quickly. We were very careful not to let him see us giggling.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh don't worry about her hair, it is hair and it will grow back.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, I'm sorry about poor Cricket's hair. But like everyone said, it's hair, it'll grow back!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel your pain, Kim. We had to have Miley shaved down a couple weeks ago due to all her matting. She looked RIDICULOUS when we picked her up. It's not growing fast enough for me. I miss her longer hair. She looks somewhere between a shaved lamb and a lion....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, I would be nervous too ! I hope you don't end up crying because Cricket is just too cute no matter what. :biggrin1:

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kim, try not to cry too much when you pick her up- as everyone has said, it will grow back. And she'll be so much happier without the matts. Besides she's so cute she'll look good even without her long hair.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim! Hair grows! I'm sure she will be as cute as ever.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Kim, I know just how you feel. Fingers crossed that it won't make you cry. Everyone's right though. If it has to be something, let it be hair that's the problem.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh dont you hate that feeling inside not knowing what they are going to look like when you pick them up. Hugs, I'm sure she will look adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I know! I know it's just hair, and it will grow back, but I dropped off a Havanese and picked up a Chinese Crested!! Look at my baby girl...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! They always look so much smaller when they're cut down. She still looks cute though. Look at that face. At least you're not in the cold so that's a plus. Just repeat after me, "it will grow back, it will . . . . ." Then give her a hug for me and the boys.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well it looks like she has the ticking gene! It does grow back and hopefully you can keep up this time around otherwise here is your chance to find the happy medium of a longer puppy cut!

Amanda


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Kim I know, they did that to Seamus and I was sick for DAYS!!! It will grow back I promise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think she still looks cute!!!! Love her face markings! - Michelle


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Kim, Cricket really is shaved down, isn't she? Did the groomer try to remove the mats she had or just gave up and shaved? Poor little thing looks like she needs a sweater. :biggrin1: Thankfully, you don't get my winters! :suspicious:

I actually love seeing all the brown markings on Cricket and I'm sure she's as soft as satin.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Kim, it grows back so quickly. Gryff looked fluffy again in a month. Think of it this way, Cricket feels much better now without her fur being all pulled. She's still beautiful.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, I think she looks adorable...so cute. What great markings!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, it'll grow back! At least now you'll start with a blank canvas... mat free!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Kim... We've all been there... the good thing is, as it is growing back she will really look like a puppy all over again. And wow-- that face!!! so cute.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet she is sooo soft! Kim it is fun to see her ticking under all that fur!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kim she looks adorable. I love her little face. Plus think about all the time you will save on brushing! Hair grows, just be patient and in 2 months you wont even remember this. =)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*she loves you too no matter what*

I think Riki was embarrassed because i looked at him funny when he was first cut down...when I was happy, he was happy. so I figured I'd better not be upset as he felt it!

The good news was he could run in the mud and not get too bad! Ah, I'd keep mine really short if I liked it...and it would be easier for them...but I love the coat...so I keep it four inches or so. Not so short that they don't look like havvies and not so long that it is hard to take care of.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Look on the bright side, she is mat free, no brushing required for a while and you have an excuse to buy her winter clothes.  I just love her sweet little face and that great ticking.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I know! I know it's just hair, and it will grow back, but I dropped off a Havanese and picked up a Chinese Crested!! Look at my baby girl...


I think she looks cute! The puppies totaled Bandit's coat and I asked for a shorter cut on her.....and she looks much like this except has the full face and beard hair. Now that looks a little strange with such short body hair and a huge head :biggrin1:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cricket's still a cutie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Isn't the bow ridiculous, though? My poor little dog is naked, but she's wearing a bow? LOL. I knew she had all those freckles under the fur, and the pattern on her back seems like it's growing...the freckles are a cafe au lait color on her back next to her butt, but on her legs and front, they are dark brown. She doesn't seem to be bothered by the fact that she's a Chinese Crested now, so I'm not going to let it bother me either. But I gotta take that bow off.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

At least Cricket got to keep the hair on her ears! Miley's are SHAVED. The groomer said she just couldn't get the matts out. Miley has a lot of freckles too...they are black. We tease her that she must be part Dalmation. Maybe by Christmas our puppies will look more like HAVANESE puppies!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I LOVE her markings-just so gorgeous and one in a million.
Pixie says she looks great.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

In a few weeks you will be able to have fun with that cute fluffball look that they get when it is one or two inches long. She is precious. I understand your fury...I was upset when she took too much off in a sani trim!! You are very gracious.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Cricket has the cutest face and great markings! With the shorter clip you can see them so much better! She is short--but she's cute! Pop a sweater on that girl and go out and enjoy her! If she was in long coat,you'd come home to mats from the sweater--so enjoy the short "do" while you can! She's cute!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I know what you mean I had to have Jillee shaved down and let me tell ya it is a shock. I keep her cut her down to an inch or a little shorter. I just gave her a bathe she is all nice and clean. I love giving her a bath now.....It is much easier to maintain. I love the show coats but it is alot of work. I admire people that can keep up with it. Betzie has not been shaved except underneath. She has a much easier coat to maintain. I will take some pics of them today and post them. I need to update you all on them anyways.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Cricket is such a cutie pie. That hair will be back in a flash. Meanwhile - you are lucky they left the head and tail longer. Be diligent about mats around the ears and neck, or in 2 months you will have a fluffy body and shaved head!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Cricket is adorable. Let it get a little longer and you will love it. I clipped Smarty this summer after a week at the lake. I used a ¾ guard on her body, left the legs and head. Grooming after a bath is a snap, no debris coming in from the yard and she seems very happy with her cut. I LOVE IT and hope you will to.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry they couldn't save the coat, but she's still your little love bug! Does anyone know how long it takes to grow back to full length?

Getting matts out is a true art form. Thank goodness I have a groomer who is a genious! I brought Sophie in twice where I was sure she would have to be shaved...but Misty got all the matts out! Of course I had to pay through the nose...but I've since found a good round/rotating tooth comb that I use to keep the matts down until she goes in to the groomer. Misty said she is has gotten so good at dematting because she has to do it on her standard poodles all the time!


----------

